# Some of my Malawi hap photos...



## Boby_ (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi!

I want to share some of my Malawi hap photos.

I'll start with a young and not colored yet Buccochromis rhoadesii:




























Next comes the magnificent Champsochromis spilorhynchus male:





































A young and not yet colored Stigmatochromis pleurospilus:




























Nicely colored male Dimidiochromis strigatus (unfortunately very hard for shooting):



















And finally young and just starting to show some coloration male Tyranochromis nigriventer (on the last photo with one of the smaller ones):




























I hope you will enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Excellent shots and Fish! I likey! :thumb:


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome shots of some uncommon haps. I especially love the shot of the Champso yawning. :thumb:


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice selection of Haps. I have an all male hap/peacock also. I have a Champsochromis spilorhynchus also but he/she is younger and I'm not sure what gender yet. Your Champ is beautiful. I also have a D. Kwinge that's fully colored, along with a Stigmatochromis Spilostichus thats starting to color. I also have a N. Fusco that looks similar to your Tyranochromis. .I envy you on the rhoadesi. I've been looking for one for about 6 months but can't seem to locate a male. I guess I could get one if I really wanted one but I don't want to pay the expensive overnight freight charges. Great shots by the way. You must have used a SLR camera to get such good pics.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice!  
How large of a tank do you have them in? Love them all!

What are the camera specs?


----------



## Boby_ (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks guys!

@DanniGirl: The tank is 730 liters (~190 gal). The camera - an old Canon 350D with the kit lens which are often underestimated. 

@gverde: I bought the fish about an year ago - all of the except of strigatus were 3-4 cm (1.5") long. The largest Buccochromis is just starting to show some colors. 
I don't really like the all male tank concept so I aim to 1 male to 2-3 females ratio for all the haps. A little less color but I feel it much more natural. 

Speaking about lack of colors here are some of the females.

A holding strigatus:










The same fish again:










Unsexed (but probably female) young champsochromis:










It is clear why one would like an all male tank but the females have their charm too.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Great pics thanx for sharing :thumb:

I started converting a mbuna tank to an all male Hap tank about three years ago. After a year we started to add girls to the mix. 

They definately got more assertive with each other. Specially at spawning time.


----------



## Boby_ (Oct 10, 2002)

fox said:


> They definately got more assertive with each other. Specially at spawning time.


They surely do but that is an important part of what makes them so interesting.  :fish:


----------

